# Catheter



## nyyankees (Aug 18, 2009)

anyone know the ASA code for catheter placement for ESRD? Thanks.


----------



## FractalMind (Aug 19, 2009)

do you know the catheter name? we use two: Peritoneal dialysis catheter=00840 or Hickman/Cannon/Quinton/PORT-A catheter=00532.

Erika.


----------



## nyyankees (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks...


----------

